# drone , unmanned aerial vehicle



## Xamana

Hi there,

Can someone help me to translate the following sentence into French:

"Mr Obama [...]* used drones* to kill far more suspected terrorists in Pakistan"

How can I understand the word '*drone*' in this context? Can someone explain it?


----------



## Tidoudoux

avions sans pilote


----------



## Ros_Bif

Comment dit-on "drone" en français, c'est-à-dire un avion sans pilot, télécommandé à distance ? 

Contexte : l'Iran va poursuivre les Etats-Unis en justice auprès de la court internationale suite à l'interception d'un "spy drone".

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour, "drone", "drone-espion", tout simplement


----------



## rolmich

"Drone" est utilisé en français aussi.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Drone me fait l'effet d'un calque et je suis habitué d'entendre avion téléguidé pour nommer ces appareils.


----------



## Chloe Irene Mathy

Ah, d'accord, pourtant en France c'est bien le terme que l'on emploie.


----------



## DaveTraveler

Non, les temps changent. En 2017, on utilise bien le mot "drone" en français, en particulier pour les drones bon marchés avec ou sans caméra que l'ont peut acheter partout. Il y a eu de nombreux incidents, à Paris notamment en 2015 de drones survolant l'espace parisien et les lieux touristiques de manière illégale. Dans son article de novembre 2015, le quotidien _Le Monde_ a publié un article: "Paris de nouveau survolé par une dizaine de drones". L'article est très court et ne comporte pas moins de 10 mentions du mot "drone", sans jamais utiliser aucun synonyme... La recherche "drone" sur Amazon produit des milliers de résultats. On parle bien de "quadcoptère" ou d'hélicoptère dans les titres en plus du mot "drone", mais uniquement pour qualifier le mode de propulsion de l'engin.


----------



## iuytr

On utilise maintenant drone en français pour tout ce qui est sans pilote, par exemple drone flottant ou drone roulant, drone tout court sous-entendant souvent drone volant (dont des avions mais aussi beaucoup d'autre type d'engins comme les drones-zeppelin).


----------



## Lly4n4

CarlosRapido said:


> Drone = bourdon; à part le bruit de l'appareil, je ne vois pas bien l'analogie qui aurait pu conduire à cette appellation, ni en anglais, ni en français.


Le terme anglais date des années 40 et serait un hommage à l'un de ces premiers véhicules téléguidés surnommé "Queen Bee" :
History Tuesday: The Origin of the term Drone


----------



## tishkou

C'est fou ces drones d’espionnages partout dans le monde, il y a de quoi être paranoïaque.
De plus je confirme on dit bien drone en france.


----------



## Phil512

Et en Belgique ! Tout à fait généralisé.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est généralisé au Québec aussi.  Je présume que Carlos s'est fait à l'idée, depuis 2013.

Extrait du *GDT*


> On a choisi le mot _drone_, qui signifie « faux bourdon », pour désigner ce type d'appareil volant, probablement d'après le bourdonnement que faisaient entendre les premiers modèles et qui rappelait celui de l'insecte.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Oui je suis bien obligé d'accepter cet anglicisme inutile dans ce monde ou l’évolution du langage subit un nivellement par le bas suite à l'essor massif des médias sociaux... Une faute répétée devient une vérité incontournable; on peut le déplorer mais on ne semble pas pouvoir/vouloir freiner ce train hors de contrôle...

À mon humble avis, le terme générique français aurait dû être *aéronef téléguidé *puisqu'on ne parle pas que d'avions et on aurait facilement pu ensuite désigner les différents types de ces appareils selon des termes bien français...


----------



## wildan1

CarlosRapido said:


> aéronef téléguidé


You can also say _"remote-controlled aircraft"_ in English--but except for describing it in a technical document, who would bother, when the one-syllable, figurative term _"drone"_ works perfectly well in both languages?


----------



## CarlosRapido

I have no objection to using the English word "drone" when speaking about these aircrafts in English.  The fact of the matter is that there was no lexical void in French that would have excused the wholesale adoption of the English term. There is, most notably in Euro-French countries, a rampant Anglicization of the vocabulary that is going unchecked and largely unopposed by the linguistic authorities and educators whose mandate is to prevent such uncontrolled movements.


----------



## petit1

Although I hate most of the anglicization used nowadays, I think that "drone" is not too bad.
The men of my family use drones in their job (filming) and I can't imagine them say : "As-tu bien vérifié les batteries de l'aéronef téléguidé ?" Or "Attention, l'aéronef téléguidé s'écarte un peu trop."


----------



## mehoul

CarlosRapido said:


> Oui je suis bien obligé d'accepter cet anglicisme inutile dans ce monde ou l’évolution du langage subit un nivellement par le bas suite à l'essor massif des médias sociaux... Une faute répétée devient une vérité incontournable; on peut le déplorer mais on ne semble pas pouvoir/vouloir freiner ce train hors de contrôle...



C'est loin d'être le pire anglicisme à mon humble avis. Au moins il ne prend pas la place d'un mot français légitime puisque la chose n'existait pas et donc n'avait pas de nom. Et d'ailleurs ladite chose étant peu sympathique, elle peut avoir le nom qu'elle veut...


----------



## Phil512

Carlos, I share a part of your remarks about "ce train fou lancé dans le brouillard" et "la répétition à l'infini d'une faute la transforme en règle" (= my adaptations ) but I fear this is just the way it works through what is called "les langues vivent, les langues s'adaptent, les langues évoluent". La rue dicte sa loi, les dictionnaires suivent avec toujours un train de retard. Examples are plenty.

Right or wrong, I very kindly draw your attenion to the fact that the world "aéronef" is not used anymore in common language in Euro-French countries. There is always another word used instead, generally more specific, : "un avion, un hélicoptère, un autogire, un drone, etc".Of course dictionaries and specialized aviation texts use it.

Just for you information (just in case you wouldn't know- ???).


----------



## CarlosRapido

petit1 said:


> [...]
> The men of my family use drones in their job (filming) and I can't imagine them say : "As-tu bien vérifié les batteries de l'aéronef téléguidé ?" Or "Attention, l'aéronef téléguidé s'écarte un peu trop."



Je proposais *aéronef téléguidé* comme terme générique - dans votre contexte spécifique on pourrait dire *caméra volante* (_fly cam_), ou caméra téléguidée; aucun besoin du terme *drone*. 

Note: There is also an issue with the description "pilotless aircraft", a misnomer in my view; the device does have a pilot, he just isn't inside of it.  The term *pilotless* should only apply to completely autonomous crafts.


----------



## Nicomon

Come on, Carlos. I think it's a lost battle when even OQLF or Termium didn't suggest any other French equivalent...
when they usually do, e.g. for _chat,_ _email,_ _selfie, smartphone, spam, _etc.
.
As wildan1 rightly specified  _aéronef téléguidé = remote controlled aircraft _ not  "_drone_". 
Same goes for _caméra volante = flycam  
_
Basically, what you seem to be saying is that they shouldn't have coined the word_ drone i_n English to begin with.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Je ne te suis pas Nicomon... la définition de drone; 





> Un *drone* ou Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) est un aéronef sans passager ni pilote qui peut voler de façon autonome ou être contrôlé à distance depuis le sol.


 _Source_
_https://www.futura-sciences.com/sciences/definitions/aeronautique-drone-6174/_
Donc d'après cette définition le terme *drone* est un terme générique référant à tous types d'aéronef sans passagers, qu'ils soient téléguidés ou autonomes.  J'utilise moi-même le terme drone en anglais pour désigner ces appareils et je ne me suis jamais objecté à cette désignation.  Je disais simplement qu'il aurait sans doute fallu faire une distinction au départ entre téléguidé et sans pilote (guidé par GPS ou autre). Et je maintient qu'il n'était nullement nécessaire d'importer le terme drone dans le lexique français, les possibilités de nommer ses appareils à partir de mots simples et français ne manquaient pas.  La machine publicitaire et les médias sociaux ont poussé 'drone' dans l'usage commun et les dicos et autres instances ont abdiqué leurs rôles de prévention d'usages abusifs et d'évolution incontrôlée. Le français s'anglicise à vitesse effrénée et personne ne semble s'en soucier...


----------



## petit1

Il semblerait que "_bourdonnement_" puisse se dire " *troñ *" en breton. Donc nous avons, sur le sol de Bretagne donc en France un mot très proche. Drone n'est peut-être finalement qu'une version d'un même mot., ce qui mettrait tout le monde d'accord. 


https://fr.glosbe.com/translation?id=5024750140026932026


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si ce n'était pas clair. Je n'ai pas fait attention à la note ajoutée.  





CarlosRapido said:


> Et je maintient qu'il n'était nullement nécessaire d'importer le terme drone dans le lexique français, les possibilités de nommer ses appareils à partir de mots simples et français ne manquaient pas.


 Alors, tu peux toujours proposer tes services à l'OQLF.  Ils sont peut-être en manque de personnel compétent. 
Ce que je dis, c'est que les mots suggérés ont tous déjà des équivalents anglais autres que "drone".
On ne va pas traduire un mot court comme "drone" par une expression qui ressemble à une définition de l'engin.
Ou l'équivalent français de _Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV_).

Extrait de cette page du GDT : 





> On utilise souvent le terme générique *véhicule aérien sans pilote* *pour désigner le drone*, ce type particulier de véhicule sans pilote semi-autonome ou autonome, qui est le plus souvent commandé à distance.
> On utilise souvent le terme générique *unmanned air vehicle* *(UAV) pour désigner le drone*, ce type particulier de véhicule sans pilote semi-autonome ou autonome, qui est le plus souvent commandé à distance.


 Extrait du dico Mirriam Webster : 


> - There were two meanings for _drone_ then: a "male bee," or a "monotonous, sustained sound." Which was the inspiration for applying the term?
> - The aircraft's function can clue you in: it's an extension of the "bee" meaning. Drones are bigger and heavier than worker bees, and they leave the hive and swarm in the fall.
> They are renowned for a sort of mindless, driven existence: they don't gather honey, they don't defend or maintain the hive, and their only purpose is to impregnate a queen bee.
> - Using _drone_ for the RPVs emphasized the fact that they had no mind of their own. And no doubt the buzzing flight of an RPV also reminded them of another flying buzzer.


 Alors... on va extrapoler en  français aussi et dire « (faux) bourdon ». 
Ou bien « taon » (même si ce n'est pas le même insecte) pour faire plus court.


----------



## Phil512

CarlosRapido said:


> Le français s'anglicise à vitesse effrénée


Ça, on peut le dire (et ce n'est pas un québécois qui l'écrit mais un francophone européen) et surtout que l'anglais américain gagne du terrain partout dans le monde à une vitesse supersonique (et c'est une langue que j'adore).


----------



## Kecha

Le Wiktionnaire propose le délicieusement désuet "aérodyne télépiloté" dans sa définition de "drone" 

Pour info, "drone" est attesté en français depuis 1987 dans ce sens, et depuis les années 40 dans le sens musical...


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait du Petit Robert (édition 2012) sous « drone ». 





> étym. *1954* ◊ mot anglais, proprement « faux bourdon »
> 1.  *Milit.* Aérodyne sans pilote, télécommandé ou programmé.
> 2.  *Mus.* Note basse tenue en continu. *➙ 2. bourdon*.


----------



## Garoubet

Quelle confusion pourrait entraîner le mot "drone"? Voici ce que dit Wikipedia sur le sujet: Unmanned aerial vehicle - Wikipedia

An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), commonly known as a drone,...


----------



## WME

Nicomon said:


> Extrait du Petit Robert (édition 2012) sous « drone ».



Drone veut donc dire bourdon qui se dit drone en anglais, à l'origine.
La boucle est bouclée.


----------

